# Drop shotting in weeds.



## austie (Apr 14, 2010)

Hello, so the topic is drop shotting in weeds to those who have never done i my personal use a 7 mh bait caster with 12lb floro. and drop shotting works well when the fish are stubborn in shallow cover and even better when the fish are on ledges. but the problem i have is, i can't afford to lose 10-15 drop shot weights in a trip like i have been. does anyone know the best shape weight for drop shotting in heavy weeds? that won't get hung up as often?


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

austie said:


> Hello, so the topic is drop shotting in weeds to those who have never done i my personal use a 7 mh bait caster with 12lb floro. and drop shotting works well when the fish are stubborn in shallow cover and even better when the fish are on ledges. but the problem i have is, i can't afford to lose 10-15 drop shot weights in a trip like i have been. does anyone know the best shape weight for drop shotting in heavy weeds? that won't get hung up as often?


Pencil type works in weeds.


----------



## Cajunsaugeye (Apr 9, 2013)

Why are you losing so many weights? Drop shotting is a VERTICAL presentation.Can't see how you're losing so much if fishing vertical in weeds.Maybe explain your technique a little more.Is weight coming off/untied? Is line breaking at hook? At the weight? What's going on?


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

If you're using a drop shot in weeds, you'll want to use the standard bell sinker that catfish and carp guys use for tight lining. You don't need a sinker that will slide off or cut the line when put under pressure in weeds, like you do when fishing rock.

Definitely a sinker that ties on, instead of slips on. You'll lose the adjustabilty and ability to change sinker sizes quickly, but you shouldn't lose as many, if any weights.


----------



## grub_man (Feb 28, 2005)

I'll echo Bassbme's comments. I use the bell weights, or bass casting weights as they are called on the ones I have in rock as well. In that scenario, I'll tie on the weight with about 3 half hitches and can pull the weight off if need be. In the weeds, tie with your preferred knot and don't worry about it. The bell weights are a whole lot cheaper as well.


----------



## bstephenson1225 (Sep 3, 2014)

austie said:


> Hello, so the topic is drop shotting in weeds to those who have never done i my personal use a 7 mh bait caster with 12lb floro. and drop shotting works well when the fish are stubborn in shallow cover and even better when the fish are on ledges. but the problem i have is, i can't afford to lose 10-15 drop shot weights in a trip like i have been. does anyone know the best shape weight for drop shotting in heavy weeds? that won't get hung up as often?


my understanding is that you use pencil in rock and bell rest of the time.


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

I use a pencil weight almost exclusively. But like Bassbme said, I tie it on when rock and brush/wood isn't an issue. I clip it on, then just tie a simple overhand knot around the clip. It holds just fine even in mosquito's jungle.


----------

